# Tuckable CC Holster for a p229



## Crux (May 14, 2009)

I wasn't quite sure if this should go here or in the CC forum.

I'm looking for a CC holster for my p229. Given my dress habits, it really needs to be tuckable. What would people recommend from their experience?


----------



## terryger (Feb 1, 2010)

milt sparks, ttgunleather, mitch rosen, kramer. in that order. not cheap but comfortable and certainly do the job.


----------

